# Another New Vostok



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Troika arrived this morning.










Nice matt steel case & full lume dial.

Usual short leather strap. Maybe this would look good on a black NATO with matt fittings.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

dapper said:


> Troika arrived this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this similar to a lumibrite dial Alan







?

Does it stay bright in complete darkness







?

Interesting







.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

raketakat said:


> Is this similar to a lumibrite dial Alan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what 'lumibrite' is, Ian.

This seems to be like ordinary lume ie. it charges up in the light & glows in the dark - just went into our pitch black stationary cupboard & it's shining brightly









Don't know how long it lasts - I'll check it tonight.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

"Lumibrite" is Seiko's patented "high visibility" treatment for hands and dials ( also used by Lorus and Pulsar which are their "budget" brands ).

I've worn a Lorus lumibrite for years at work. IMO nothing can beat them in low light and darkness.


----------



## dtoddmiller (Sep 29, 2005)

dapper said:


> Troika arrived this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Would look great on an olive green Nato strap IMHO

nice B


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Xantiagib said:


> Would look great on an olive green Nato strap IMHO
> 
> nice B
> 
> ...


Good idea, I'll try that


----------

